

Show HN: GotClocked.com - thoughtpalette
http://gotclocked.com/

======
thoughtpalette
Our Hack Day project from @VokalInteractive, built a tiny app that will let
you enter meeting participant rates and calculate how much money you're
burning in the meeting.

